# COnvict eggs look like???



## nyfan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey everyone i have 5 cons in my 55gal. ranging in sizes from 1/2 inch -1 1/4 inches big. still none have any orange coloring ont here bellys. when will they get coloring if they are females? and what do the eggs look like if they lay any?

thanks!


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Its visible when they are fairly tiny - I would imagine the larger ones (1.25 inches) would be around the size they start showing more color so that you can sex.


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

Look for the cons that hang out together. If a pair forms you will notice that 2 cons claim a spot in the tank and generally stay there and keep everyone else away. The eggs are about the size of a small bead. They are white-ish brown. They usually will lay them on a structure in the tank.

Mine laid their first batch of eggs on top of a rock formation i have. They laid their second batch under the rock formation (so I didn't realize they laid eggs until I saw the fry swarming around).

You will generally see a colorful belly if it's a female. When my male was small (1inch) he had a tiny faint bit of color on his belly then it went away completely one day and all the color is in his fins now.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Females will have the orange practically from hatching. I have a 3/4'in female and she has very noticable orange speckles already. Very young male may also sport some orange, but this goes away usually before they hit the 1 inch mark. If yours are not showing any at all, then you may very well have all males.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

eggs...









mom at bottom...









mom...


----------



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice pics Riceburner


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have some pink cons that that only recently got there orange mark also I don't know if this is just me or anyone else but my female lost the orange when she laid eggs as my experience goes be sure to look close as my cons tend to show the orange really bright when there ready to mate and much less when there is no male around


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

when my female drops she loses the bright colors on her belly but she still keeps some minor coloring. could differ by fish though


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks.

This was my female when I first got her...









Some colour loss, but looking back on the pics, it varied from spawn to spawn.


----------

